# Inactive African Dwarf Frogs?



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can anyone help me out with what the activity level of the ADF's are? I just bought two today and put them in my tank a couple of hours ago after acclimatizing them to the water temperature. I have them in a 5.5 gallon tank with my betta. He couldn't care less about them, he checked them out when I had the bag floating in the tank still and has left them alone. They don't seem to care either. They aren't too concerned about hiding from him or anything. They haven't been moving around much though. Are they typically quite active? I don't think I've seen them go up for air since I put them in. Should I be concerned??


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

ADF's activity depends on the frog. Some of them are lazy when some are really jumpy, it might just be your frogs personalities. 

If they aren't going up for air, you might have too much water in your tank. Dwarf frogs aren't the greatest of swimmers and can't swim up to breathe if the water is to high for them. Maybe take away some water to make it a bit easier for them to go up and breathe?


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm going to try feeding them and see if that perks them up maybe. One just swam up for air too!  I feel a little better now haha.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I have raised ADF's for over a year now. I have one boy, Pluto, who is very hyper, then my two girls Venus and Gaia and my other boy Neptune who couldn't care less about swimming around unless they get food. So, yeah, it is based on their personality. ADF's all have different personalities. It might take them some time to get used to their surroundings.


----------

